# nVidia GTX390 - A new BEAST in making!!!



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Last week it was discovered that NVIDIA was redesigning the GTX 295 by reworking things to fit on a single PCB. While it made sense to do so in that it would lower the manufacturing costs, it made little sense due to the cost of re-engineering the card.

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/nvidia_gtx_390_4_full.jpg

Now it is apparent that NVIDIA has something else up their sleeves. The redesign seems to be a stepping stone toward the release of the GTX 390. The GTX 390 will pair up two of new PCB's, enabling Quad-SLI on a single card. Yep, you read that right.

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/nvidia_gtx_390_2_full.jpg

While Extra Hardware (Czech) received permission to give a quick glimpse of the card, it appears NVIDIA didn't want them to say anything else. Unfortunately the only real specs they were able to give on the card were that there is a total of *3584 MB of GDDR3 total*, which is still 896MB per GPU. Each PCB has two 6-Pin power connectors for a total of four.

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/nvidia_gtx_390_3_full.jpg

Other than four GPUs in a single card, perhaps the most interesting feature is the display output on the card. Each PCB has a single output for a total of two, however the images make it impossible to tell whether they are HDMI or DisplayPort.

*www.tweaktown.com/news/11826/nvidia_gtx_390_quad_sli_on_single_card/index.html

This is paradise, 960 Shaders, 3584MB, 1792-bit memory connection, holy COWS!!!


----------



## max_demon (Apr 3, 2009)

we will hear from ati soon


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 4, 2009)

why dont nvidia jump to gddr5??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 4, 2009)

ATi already moved to 40nm and GDDR5.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2009)

ZOMG... where is the world coming to??!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

But seriously, this isn't practical. The PowerConsumption will be outrageous, so will be the price, around 899$ or 999$.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
But seriously, this isn't practical. The PowerConsumption will be outrageous, so will be the price, around 899$ or 999$.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2009)

This is just mad rush to stay in business.. I would want to put up a frying pan on the GPU/CPU and cook my food there... no way... This race is exactly following the Intel-AMD CPU race... the epic P4 power hog!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 5, 2009)

ATI HD 5870 in progress


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> ATI HD 5870 in progress


Yes, the HD5870 rumoured specs are like this:-

-40nm manufacturing process
-2GB GDDR5 memory with speeds of 7GHz!!
-More than 1.2Billion transistors
-960 Stream Processors(might be more)


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

what about HD4890 ????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## max_demon (Apr 5, 2009)

AMD - ATI Rulz , nVidia Pwned !! ^^


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 5, 2009)

HD 4890 has core clock running par 1Ghz. So HD 5870 will defenitely be habvin higher clock than it.

but GTX390 is sure to pwn HD5870, maybe X2 can matchup with the beast.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2009)

And we as consumers will keep upgrading..!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2009)

anybody in this forum had a GTX 280 atleast...and people keep saying we consumers and all the crap....even a 9800gtx or a 4850 will be enuf...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

hey u cyborgy...there r people who hav GTX280 in sli here, and almost all gamers hav atleast a HD4850 or a 9800GTX+


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

> anybody in this forum had a GTX 280 atleast...and people keep saying we consumers and all the crap....even a 9800gtx or a 4850 will be enuf..


There's one with a Core i7 i920 + eVGA GTX280 SSC, forgot name.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 12, 2009)

Insane!


----------



## amitash (Apr 12, 2009)

^yea thats ashu888ashu i think...


> even a 9800gtx or a 4850 will be enuf...



For low-med resolutions yes, but for something like full HD and greater, they would need a gtx275 or hd4890...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 13, 2009)

^^True, HD gaming starts with them, or the HD4870 1GB and GTX260 more precisely. 

Below them, a 1600x900 or 1680x1050 resolution is best.


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> anybody in this forum had a GTX 280 atleast...and people keep saying we consumers and all the crap....even a 9800gtx or a 4850 will be enuf...


 

Enough is never enough...for anything. People will always want a faster better performing part then what was "yesterday". As long as there are consumers(with $$$)...companies will create demand. 4-5 years ago a 10GB HDD was regarded "more than enough"...today we are scaling upto TB's without batting an eyelid. Same with processors, RAM memory --- 2 GB is now standard..!

Nothing will ever be enough..!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

> 2 GB


4Gb 

LOlz very true


----------



## nvidia (Apr 14, 2009)

I think, it will be a little better than GTX295 in SLi in all current generation games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

UPDATE - Single PCB GTX295 coming in May, but with same clocks.

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13149&Itemid=1


----------



## nishant1512 (Apr 15, 2009)

well if that monster gonna really perform then we will need a real power house as well as excellent cooling solutions... at least nobody will be happy to see a 999$ mean machine go nuts!!


----------



## constantine (May 28, 2009)

NEVER will ATi beat nvidia ! 
they just start rumors but never follow through with their cards .
all their cards are total screw ups. All of them!!!
and even if they did make the 5870 
nvidia will or will have released a card that beats it by a mile ! 
plus after 4870 i bet 5870 will go up to 90 c or 100 c lol 
and the air coming out will be like 80 c 
LOL!


----------



## constantine (May 28, 2009)

NEVER will ATi beat nvidia ! 
they just start rumors but never follow through with their cards .
all their cards are total screw ups. All of them!!!
and even if they did make the 5870 
nvidia will or will have released a card that beats it by a mile ! 
plus after 4870 i bet 5870 will go up to 90 c or 100 c lol 
and the air coming out will be like 80 c 
LOL!


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2009)

constantine said:


> NEVER will ATi beat nvidia !
> they just start rumors but never follow through with their cards .
> all their cards are total screw ups. All of them!!!
> and even if they did make the 5870
> ...


 
What a fanboy..!


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^Agreed. Lol!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

constantine said:


> NEVER will ATi beat nvidia !
> they just start rumors but never follow through with their cards .
> all their cards are total screw ups. All of them!!!
> and even if they did make the 5870
> ...




u should have used HD 4850 or 4870 !! 

ATI 's HD 4850 is the largest selling Grafix in 2008 

Nvidia 8800GT is the largest selling grafix card in 2007


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2009)

OMFG


----------

